# Cupping - Nort West UK?



## Manny (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi there,

I need advice....I would like to learn about cupping, but can you tell me where is the best place north of UK?

I am roasting for few months now and it is amazing, love it, but want develop my pallet and need some guidance..it's so much you can learn online.

Thank you for your help in advance

Manny


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where in the NW are you , perhaps a few of us can get together


----------



## Manny (Apr 16, 2016)

I am from Blackpool area. Meet up would be awesome.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Manny said:


> I am from Blackpool area. Meet up would be awesome.


Lancaster here . Might be able to sort something at a local roasters evening say ? Or at mine


----------



## Manny (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Martin,

Either would be great. Weekend would be best as I work long hours during the week. I am away from 23.04.16 - 5.5.16 but after that any weekend would be fantastic.


----------



## Manny (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi there, meet up would be great. I work late during the week, but if you let me know what date is best for you I can rearrange few things.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Will do - let me see what I have free

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

